# X-Series results-Lorain?



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone know the results? I was unable to fish this one


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Vic had over 19lbs when I left, He said he was the only one to go across. Waves were 5-7ft! which made it almost impossible to get out, we only had 2 short fish.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodday-

Dobransky had high 19 for first- Victor and Polosky took second with 19 somethn- Lietchman and partner low 19 for third- Nip and Begue high 17 for fourth- weights dropped to like 10 lbs for fifth and only 6 needed to make a check. Waves were 4-5 perdominant with a 6 here and there. Several made run to Canada but only top two were on, other Canada bites resulted in just a rough ride. Bite was redhott for us from 1230 onward- wind pushed all the fish into skinny humps, caught over 40 in less than 2 hours!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great job everyone! I'll have the results up later this week! Meanwhile if your doing the trail make sure you stop in to fill out the lake survey for next year!

Thanks,
Bill
www.thex-series.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks...what depths were you finding the fish..i was up there 2x without any luck fishing the 20-25 ft range with tubes & carolina rigs.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good job nip!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks procraft- see that what a Stratos can do for you in big water! lolol Please... not trying to rehash all that  

Good- our fish were from a 10-15 ft hump- they sat right on top of it with the big waves and were going wild eatn- water around it was deeper by just a few feet.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nip are you fishing anymore Everstarts this year?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Procraft-

Had to bogie out. Many reasons factored into decision. Money,vacation time,work and suck fishn' on Kerr! 

Had I been in better position right now than mid fifties it would be worth all the above. Too big of a roll of dice. I have never fished a tidal river system and not very confident for the Potomic this week with time only permitting 1 day of prefish after the drive.

Goona save it all up for 2006. Make some changes with fishn' locally and have several going on the road next year together to help with costs.

So.. the answer is , no I'm not.  

You and pops should come out to Berlin with us this Sat!!!???

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd love to but he has to work! We talked about dropping the x-series and fishing the NOAA events next year and maybe another smaller circuit. We'll see what happens. A few buddies wanted to get together next year and fish the BFL's as co-anglers, but I've heard some horrid stories about being a co-angler. Do you think It would be worth the money?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard the same things austin.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Austin- I cant say much on BFL, but I know several that have and had very positive experiences. If you are going to go coangler route look into the bigger stuff- BASS opens, Everstarts- most of the field is going to be further in their quests than at BFL level. It's up to you to make the most from the backseat though, and depending on the draw, can be tough.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Nip, 
Do you know the 2006 Everstart Northeast schedule yet?


----------

